# Cloudy Water Film(Photos included)



## Thompson (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, I couldn't find a proper section to post my predicament, so I felt that this was the best place. For over a month now my 20g long tank has had some sort of cloudy film on the surface of the water. I tried doing a massive water change (about 50%) and I seen the film diminish but it has returned. I cleaned out my canister filter, replaced the media, but the problem still persists. Any thoughts? Photos were taking during a water change.


----------



## Lizzz (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure its just decomposing organic matter, I had something similar to this. Try adding a bubbler at night, or a surface skimmer to break the surface tension.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

the only thing that got rid of mine were Mollies.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

just put your return pipe above the water line at night. it will break up the surface and put oxygen back into the water. you dont need to spend money on a bubbler this way.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yeah i did that.... and the scum was back during the day. It was ugly. Until i got said mollies.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I had the same problem, as I have a high bioload in the tank.
I tried using powerhead to break up the surface, but it wasn't enough.

Now I have a surface skimmer from Tom aquarium.
Works wonders, and it is very reasonable in price.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Filters_Accessories_Surface-Skimmer_9944065_82.html?tc=default


----------

